# Installing new pedals?



## FatNoob (Aug 3, 2010)

So I broke down and got some new clipless pedals (went for cheap Crankbros Candy X )...

So I read that I need to grease the thread before installing them? What type of grease? Why would one grease the thread... Normally something taking such abuse would get LocTite or something?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

FatNoob said:


> So I broke down and got some new clipless pedals (went for cheap Crankbros Candy X )...
> 
> So I read that I need to grease the thread before installing them? What type of grease? Why would one grease the thread... Normally something taking such abuse would get LocTite or something?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Actually a very good question! First of all, the only time you should use Loctite on a bike is on the disc brake rotor bolts. Use the removable type like 242. And some use the red.

As far as grease goes, some suggest to never use stuff like they use in wheel bearings in cars. I can't remember why but I think it has something to do with dissimilar metals and electrolysis. And that's what I did this week on my new bike and that's bothering me.

I used plain ole white lithium for years without and trouble and I'm about to head out the door to get some.

And on the pedals, remember the right side pedal is threaded right handed and the left side is left handed threads. And tighten the crap outa them. Use a light hammer if you have too.


----------



## KevinB (Oct 5, 2004)

FatNoob said:


> So I read that I need to grease the thread before installing them? What type of grease? Why would one grease the thread... Normally something taking such abuse would get LocTite or something?


You use grease on pedal threads (and most other fasteners found on your bike) in order to prevent them from seizing over time. I.e. you put grease on the threads so that it will be possible to remove the pedals (or other fastener) at some point in the future.

For this application, the type of grease used doesn't matter much. I like Park Tool PPL-1 for this purpose, but, really, any grease will do. Anti-seize is even better. You can use blue loctite on the pedal threads if you want, but they are threaded in such a way that your pedaling motion - so long as you pedal forward - keeps them tight.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Well, if it's on the interweb, it must be true.

http://bluecollarmtb.com/2008/02/15/i-wouldn’t-buy-that-bike-specific-grease/


----------



## chewymilk99 (Nov 26, 2008)

Well the grease servers 2 purposes. 1. It makes it easier to take the pedal off. And 2. It lubricates the threads so you can tighten the pedals. I'm sure someone more articulate will be able to explain this better, but the way nuts and bolts work is the threads press against eachother on the "flat" part of the thread. Not the pointy edges. The flat part of the pedals shaft that presses onto the crank arm "pulls" the ramps of the threads against eachother. Now if there's other resistance in the threads (dirt, bad or miscut threads) that wil cause extra resistance and the pedal will be "tight" as in it won't move when you try to tighten it more. But when you ride amd bang it around those defects will be mushed in and the pedal will come loose. Because it never was threaded down to that little pad. I use never seize. But I don't suggest using it. Because the thing that makes it never seize is wee little bits of something like metal flakes or plastic beads. And those things will eventually crush from the beating the pedals take. And then they will come loose. Unless you check for loose things before you ride every time I would second lithium grease. This is why you never, NEVER put never seize on car lugnuts. They will eventually come loose.


----------



## FatNoob (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the Info...

So the local hardware store did not have "white lithium" but they did have brand called Liquid Wrench Dry Lube... (seemed similar to white lithium).

Would this "Dry Lube" work ok on chain and derailers?


----------



## jogden (Feb 8, 2010)

chewymilk99 said:


> I'm sure someone more articulate will be able to explain this better


http://www.sheldonbrown.com/creaks.html#lube


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

I went into the LBS and asked them for the right grease to put on pedal threads, walked out with a small tube, and that was that. Also get a pedal wrench if you don't already have one.


----------



## FatNoob (Aug 3, 2010)

Bilirubin said:


> I went into the LBS and asked them for the right grease to put on pedal threads, walked out with a small tube, and that was that. Also get a pedal wrench if you don't already have one.


Old pedals came off easily with 15mm wrench... New Pedals use Allen Key/Wrench.


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

Allen key for setting tension on the SPDs??


----------



## FatNoob (Aug 3, 2010)

Yes but also for installing the actual pedal...

Like below see allen key at the end of the threads


----------



## Tony777 (Jul 19, 2010)

Your local auto parts store will have white lithium grease. You can buy it in stick or lube form.


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

FatNoob said:


> Yes but also for installing the actual pedal...
> 
> Like below see allen key at the end of the threads


Wacky. Nice pic btw :thumbsup:


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Any bike tech, builder, shop or old hand will tell you to stay a away from white lithium grease for bearings ect. It does not last long and is typically not very waterproof.

http://www.rocklube.com/reviews.html
http://www.rocklube.com/reviews.html
http://www.engineersedge.com/lubrication/functional_properties_grease.htm
http://www.usace.army.mil/publications/eng-manuals/em1110-2-1424/c-5.pdf
http://autospeed.drive.com.au/cms/article.html?&A=0837
http://www.bestsynthetic.com/edu-grease.shtml
http://www.fammllc.com/famm/publications/lubes_bulletins_08.pdf
http://www.contentmart.com/ContentMart/content.asp?LinkID=29877&CatID=327&content=1
http://www.amstedrail.com/tech_sheets/9202.asp
http://www2.nynas.com/naph/start/article.cfm?Art_ID=433&Sec_ID=55
http://www2.nynas.com/naph/start/article.cfm?Art_ID=433&Sec_ID=55
http://www.machinerylubrication.com/article_detail.asp?articleid=798


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Molybdenum (Moly) grease is fine


----------

